# Inspection II service



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

Description says:

Microfilters, Air filter, Sparkplugs,oil change, fuel kit, w/w fluid.
all for $800 bucks.

Do i really need to get it done?

If i can buy the parts and change the spark pgs, air and micro filters myself for less then $200?

I guess what I'm trying to ask is does the package come with anything else signficaint that i should get it?


btw is the fuel kit just a kit that you pour into the gas tank?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:dunno:


jtg said:


> Description says:
> 
> Microfilters, Air filter, Sparkplugs,oil change, fuel kit, w/w fluid.
> all for $800 bucks.
> ...


re: fuel kit. to me that's what it sounds like but they charge something like ~$90CAD for it so not sure. i'd thought that if i use chevron w/ techron and do an italian tune up now and then that i would be fine. :dunno:

i think the major thing is the long list of inspection items as well.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

anyone else got this done b4?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

No idea what a fuel kit is...

I bought some parts from Crevier BMW (who offers discounts) and did some work myself on the E38.
Cabin air filters were $39 each X2
Spark plugs $10.25 each X8
Fuel filter $18
Air filter $13.50
Oil filter $7.50
(About $200)
Oil from local dealer

Ask if you can have a revised inspection for a lower price. (I used an independent shop and was able to get a revised inspection.) Go through the Inspection II list and check off what you _don't_ want them to do, or they will do it and charge you. Things like changing the battery in the key remotes, checking tire air pressure, checking lights, the oil/filter change, and the cabin and air filters are easy.

Inspection I and II lists 
courtesy of BimmerZone

Also keep in mind you may want to do differential oil, cooling system flush, brake system flush, etc. Some say every other Inspection II, or around 120K miles. Automatic transmissions have "lifetime" fluid but many change it every 80-120K miles if they want to keep the car for a long time.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> No idea what a fuel kit is...
> 
> I bought some parts from Crevier BMW (who offers discounts) and did some work myself on the E38.
> Cabin air filters were $39 each X2
> ...


Crap, I think the last Roundel said to change the diff and trans at 30k, so I went ahead and did this while having my final "free" maintanence performed at the "BMW Store" in Vancouver, BC. Wow, expensive service...about $525 cdn with tax. Which comes to around $375 usd. BMW Seattle said they would be very similar in cost for this service (trans and diff fluid change with filter, gaskets, labor, tax). I guess I was a bit premature, and could have at least waited until 60k miles had passed....

Dave


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

540 M-Sport said:


> I think the last Roundel said to change the diff and trans at 30k


I saw that too... I don't know that even a dealer would suggest that short of an interval. You can't go wrong doing it that soon, but I'd call an independent and ask for their opinion to be sure. Often the dealer will tell you what BMW says is suggested, where an independent will tell you something more realistic. At my 60K mile Inspection II they suggested I do the differential fluid "soon."


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

If the car is still under the free maintenance coverage (3yrs or 36,000 and 4yrs or 50,000 if extented) , does one still has to pay for these inspections to be performed?


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

if you're still under the free maintenance program, the maintenance is , well, free. That includes inspetion one, oilservices, brake pads, brake fluid,etc. Any service, as indicated by the service interval indicator, or the manual, for time based changes (like brake fluid). Very few people will get to an inspection 2 however. The work is easy to do, look in you manual to see what's done, thers's a couple of dozen things that are checked. If you have a code reader, so much the better to check for fault codes. Save your receipts incase you have any warranty issues down the road. Is it worth $800, that depends on your time. Realistically, i think you could probably do everything listed within 2 or 3 hours.
Mike


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

I have 3 green bars showing when I start the engine, on a 530i with 39K on it. There are about 11,000 miles (and over 2yrs) left in the maintenance contract.
I know the maintenance intervals are detemined by the driving habits and road conditions, but has anyone noticed how many miles on average it takes to "use up" each green bar?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Correct, depending on age and mileage, the Ins. II could be free but I wonder how many actually get Ins. II for free...it is a ways off for that one to come up. I have 3 years and 46k on my car and I'm not quite half-way to Ins. II according to the lights. I doubt I'll make it unless I burn through serious gas in the next 3000 miles. We'll see!


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Correct, depending on age and mileage, the Ins. II could be free but I wonder how many actually get Ins. II for free...it is a ways off for that one to come up. I have 3 years and 46k on my car and I'm not quite half-way to Ins. II according to the lights. I doubt I'll make it unless I burn through serious gas in the next 3000 miles. We'll see!


How many green bars do you have showing?


----------

